# Do i qualify for a medical marijuana card? Help



## trueweedsmoker (Nov 25, 2012)

I have narrowing in my vertebrate, which causes pain from the rubbing. I also have arthritis in my neck and left shoulder. So they give me 1000 milligram norcos, and flexiril. Its always tight, but it doesnt always hurt. When i do have pain it lasts about a month and I cant turn my neck or sleep for days. Trying to lay back is even a problem. Im on disability but not for my neck and shoulder. This pain happens every 3 or so months and lasts about a month, and i kid you not I seriously wanted to break my neck hoping it would feel better. My meds dont even work.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 25, 2012)

no need for multiple posts, I answered the question in the last post.

http://www.drbobmmj.com/

he will get you set up if you have good records.


----------



## trueweedsmoker (Nov 25, 2012)

my bad i been trying to figure out how to delete posts


----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2012)

It's pretty much a given to anyone who has been on narcotics for any long period of time
I had used narcotics for 22 years till about 6+ mo's ago when I stopped everything other then MMJ.

Chronic back pain sucks.. have had many a day when I needed help getting dressed. My quality of life (IMO and my familys) have improved greatly.

Pot does not always KILL the pain.... but it always makes me say... MEH, to it and do what I need and not care about the pain...


----------



## trueweedsmoker (Nov 25, 2012)

Cool...thats why i want it, im taking too many pills on a daily and i know my livers like what the hell. Not to mention id like to think of myself as a good grower. It helps me occupy my time since I cant work.


----------

